# Diatom Filter Equivalent



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

I use a Vortex every now and then, but as you know it is a royal PITA to set up and clean afterwards. What would be my best option in a cannister/cartridge filter that would give me the same results as a "when needed" filter?

Thanks

André


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I just got a HOT Magnum and used it with some diatoms and was very impressed at how quickly it cleared some cloudiness that had been around for weeks. It is super easy to use. I'm pleased so far but I've had it less than a week so time will tell.

Bill


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Do you run it full time with the powder, and is it easy to prime?

André


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I use a HOT also. I don't use it full time and it is very easy to prime, as long as you don't follow the instructions that come with the HOT  

I add about 2 ounces of diatom powder to a 500ml rubbermaid container. I fill the container with water and cap it. I put the HOT on the tank and start it. Then, I put the Rubbermaid container, full of diatom powder and water, under the filter inlet and open the container. The powder and water then gets sucked into the intake of the filter and very little, if any, powder bypasses the filter. Doesn't get much easier than that  

The instructions tell you to put the diatom powder in a bucket and run the filter until the water in the bucket is clear. That is all good but you have to move the HOT from the bucket to the tank. Every time I turn off the HOT to move it to the tank it always spits out diatom powder into the tank when re-started. By using the method I described above, rarely does any powder get into the tank.

A diatom filter doesn't need to be ran all the time. Overnight with the HOT usually clears up greenwater that I get on my 75g and leaves the tank crystal clear! The good thing is you can then rinse off the pleated filter and continue using the HOT if needed. Other types of medai can be used in its media chamber when not using the pleated filter. My media of choice is floss which is very cheap @ WalMart...


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm doing it the way Matt described. I bought it at his suggestion on another thread. Priming wise you just top it off and it runs. I'm using it as a polishing filter. I also read it has a vacuum attachment which I would also like to try.....

Bill



fish7days said:


> Do you run it full time with the powder, and is it easy to prime?
> 
> André


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I actually attach a gravel vac to the HOT by putting the end of the hose in the input. I have a shorter hose I use when doing this. It works great at removing the mulm that accumulates on the substrate between water changes or for just cleaning up after pruning a couple of plants. Just let the tip of the gravel vac hover above the substrate. It also works well when uprooting something since you can leave the gravel vac near the source and not worry about draining the tank while you work. 

I have used both the HOT and Magnum 350 with a gravel vac since the mid '90's when I had a 125g with Oscars. The Magnum 350 works a bit better than the HOT, but the HOT works very well also.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks guys,

Great replies !

André


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

While I was shopping for a Magnum I ran the Vortex one more time, and have to say that it does a fantastic job. The huge hassle of priming however, is enough to have made me to buy something easier and less of a PITA. I just assembled the Magnum, which took all of 2 minutes and priming (or should I say filling) was a snap. I have it on the light timer and by tomorrow afternoon I should see what it is capable of. It seems to be a well made filter and easy to use !

André


----------



## rey (Jul 4, 2005)

I've been using my old Aquaclear 800 powerhead hooked up to a magnum micron cartridge with DE powder. It doesn't seem any more of a PITA than
what I've read about the Vortex filters.


----------



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

stcyrwm said:


> ... I'm using it as a polishing filter....


Hi Bill,
Do you use it with the diatom powder or just with the micron cartridge? I am wondering how effective the micron cartridge is.
Thanks,
Oleg


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

The micron cartridge does a good job with removing most particles, but once you add powder, you can see an enormous difference as it really polishes.

André


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The micron cartridge works well on it's own but for the really small stuff, diatom powder makes the water crystal clear. The dirtier the micron cartridge gets, the better it works, at least until the flow is very diminished.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Oleg said:


> Hi Bill,
> Do you use it with the diatom powder or just with the micron cartridge? I am wondering how effective the micron cartridge is.
> Thanks,
> Oleg


Hi Oleg,

I used it with the diatom powder to clear up some cloudiness that I had for a few weeks in one of my 55's. I tried the 5 micron first but it wouldn't clear it. Since then I have been using it only with the 5 micron filter. I am using it two ways. First I use it anytime I am planting or moving things to polish the water when I am done. It keeps all the sediment from settling on the plants and then getting grungy. Secondly I had a tank that had a lot of grunge already on the plants so I had been going into that one every couple days and just stirring things up off the plants to clean them. Filter works like a charm. The water really sparkles afterward.

One thing to remember is that it is a little big for back of tank. I have to hang it on side or front when I use it. I really love this unit. (Maybe I should start a Magnum Pimp club ) If I was a little more flush I'd try the Magnum 350 on one of my tanks as the main filter. I'm pretty sure I will at some point.

Hope that helps, Bill

PS
I just bought the vacuum hose attachment but I haven't tried it yet


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I completely agree about the HOB Magnum! That is one well made filter that has served me well for about 2 years now. I open it every 3-4 days and clean it and it is extremely easy to service.

The only problem that Marineland has to fix about this filter is the leaking gaskets. But because of the way the filter hangs on the tank the leaks go directly in the tanks, no spills.

I have used the HOB Magnum with the micron cartridges and I noticed that it considerably plugs up in about 3 days and in about 5 days it stops completely to let water out. But it doesn't overheat or anything like that. I did the usual - bleach one cartridge while the other one is in use.

I used the filter with a micron cartridge and diatom powder for a few days. It works but the flow is really really slow even in the very beginning with the clean diatom powder coating the micron cartridge and ready to go. It is suitable for maybe a 30 gal. tank not more. Once again cleaning it is a breeze.

--Nikolay


----------



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks guys for the replies. I went to LFS today and bought HOT Magnum 250 and Vortex diatom powder. I'll try using it without the powder first.
I don't have a GW or cloudy water, actually the water is quite clear, it's just not 100% clear, you know what I mean - sometimes one would think there is no water - that I consider a 100% clear water. In my "less-than-4WPG" tanks water is usually 100% clear.
I also have 4 and 5 WPG tanks - I have to clean the glass from green dust algae 1-3 times a week and water is somewhat... wish to be better. If this HOT thing will not help I will probubly reduce the light.


----------

